# Hazel's House



## jsp77 (Mar 24, 2017)

At first glance i wasn't sure what to make of it, looking in through the door i could clearly see the roof had given way (photo 1)much more than previous reports. I thought to myself shall i go and have a look and after a few minutes i was in having a look around. What a nightmare to photograph as every shot required re positioning tripod, some legs fully extended and some not, some shots were hand held with additional light as i don't like using the flash. This is the first house/cottage i have been in where it is so jammed packed with years of hoarding and in places level with the windows. But in the end quite enjoyed it, found a few buried treasures too, the unopened 80th birthday present with tag saying it was for Hazel(hence the title) and some athletic trophies. there were 4 in total 3 for the high jump dating 1909, 1910, 1911 and a quarter mile all were 1st places. 

This once lovely cottage used to be a post office and i believe it closed sometime in the 70's and turned back in to residential property. Many years ago there was a fire and the lady who lived there was rescued by her neighbour. 

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/T34dRB


https://flic.kr/p/TaRNQE


https://flic.kr/p/RZy8Kp


https://flic.kr/p/Tetct6


https://flic.kr/p/Tet8S8


https://flic.kr/p/SDzLVd


https://flic.kr/p/TaRzU9


https://flic.kr/p/TaRyhw


https://flic.kr/p/SZCPrG


https://flic.kr/p/SZCEbh


https://flic.kr/p/SZCB4f


https://flic.kr/p/RZxH6p


https://flic.kr/p/RWZJ3b


https://flic.kr/p/TesxkH


https://flic.kr/p/TaR5XG


https://flic.kr/p/RWZyr7


https://flic.kr/p/T33pk4


https://flic.kr/p/T33kCe


https://flic.kr/p/SDz5dG


https://flic.kr/p/SDz3z1


https://flic.kr/p/SDz1mJ


https://flic.kr/p/SDyXtu


https://flic.kr/p/RZx8Lt


https://flic.kr/p/T32ZzP


https://flic.kr/p/SZBMDf


https://flic.kr/p/RZwNjn​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2017)

That is an incredible find. And beautifully photographed JSP. Your persistence paid off.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nicely photographed.
What a place

i too have experienced tripod troubles in a house carpeted in rotting possessions


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 25, 2017)

Ahh glad you went in.its a funny place ain't it.and tou found a bit more than I did.great report matr and looking forward to the rest of the reports from your norfolk trip


----------



## Gromr (Mar 25, 2017)

This is a great find! Those posters are in a great condition. I also experienced tripod problems with soft floors, they don't make it simple do they! Mind you tripod on a metal grid walkway is somewhat more challenging with the legs falling through the gaps. 

Thanks for this, great photos.


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Thanks jsp


----------



## Rubex (Mar 25, 2017)

Great photos of the place jsp, that ceiling didn't look like it had long left when I went, so I'm not surprised it's collapsed now.


----------



## smokeycow (Mar 25, 2017)

Great spot, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 25, 2017)

I thought that this was seriously thrashed but you've managed to find some items that missed the fire. I wonder if the library ever got its book back. I'll pass on the Guinness. Three and a half pence for a packet of Maltesers.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow you did very well getting them pics in there...i know how you felt lol

Some lovely details too, the 3 cups and the friendship book, revealing, and that unopened present...you wanted to take a peek didn't you hahaha

Thanks jsp77 that was intriging


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 27, 2017)

Some beautiful shots there. You did well to come away with them after pissing about with the tripod so much. I'm sure we can all relate to that!


----------



## Potter (Mar 31, 2017)

Is that a pile of Minidiscs in the one window?


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 31, 2017)

Potter said:


> Is that a pile of Minidiscs in the one window?



from what i can remember i believe they were cassette tapes, but i may be wrong.


Thanks for all the other comments, was a bit of a death trap, but ain't they all in one way or another.


----------



## Tia218 (Apr 6, 2017)

How sweet... her whole life there to see. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great photos.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2017)

jsp77;340699 i believe they were cassette tapes said:


> No you are correct, dimensions all check out as cassettes.


----------

